# Biotec 10 und Bitron 25



## Teichforum.info (7. Mai 2003)

Ich habe folgenden Wortlaut an Franz Egbert von Oase geschickt:

Eine Frage an Franz Egbert von Oase!
Ich habe im März den Biotec 10 und Bitron 25 gekauft!
Im Fachhandel klärte man mich auf und sagte den Biotec so nahe wie möglich an den Rand des Teiches zu installieren.
Nun steht in der Gebrauchsanweisung von Biotec wie auch beim Bitron, der Bitron sollte mindestens 2 m von Rand des Teiches installiert werden. Auf Nachfrage vom Fachhandel bei OASE(Belgien)antworteten diese, es sei nicht von Belang und man könne alles direkt am Rande des Teiches installieren.
Warum dann diese Restriktion in der Gebrauchsanweisung?

Hier nun die Antwort von Oase:

Zum Thema "Sicherheitsabstand". 

Auf Grund von VDE-Vorschriften muß das Bitron-Vorklärgerät mind. 
2,o´Meter vom Teichrand stehen.

Hier macht es sich der Hersteller ein wenig zu einfach.


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Mai 2003)

*Gelesen*

Hallo Roland,

ich habe deine Post schon bei OASE verfolgt ... leider kann ich diesbezüglich keine Erfahrung vorweisen ... und Lothar hat sich diese Woche aufgrund Laichzeit abgemeldet ... ich denke allerdings,daß Jürgen B zu dieser Problematik auch Stellung nehmen kann, er ist sehr vertraut erstens im OASE-Forum und zweitens mit der Problematik dieser Filter  .... also, bitte etwas Geduld ...


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Mai 2003)

hallo roland,

leider kann ich hier die problematik nicht erkennen (auch muß ich erwähnen daß ich kein elektrofachmann bin) 

lassen wir mal ganz eifach im raum stehen daß du vom fachhandel falsch informiert wurdest - dies ist leider sehr oft der fall da die wirtschaftlichkeit sehr oft die fachkompetenz übersteigt.

jetzt zur bedienungsanleitung - welche auf die VDE abhebt - dies ist volkommen korrekt - diese vorschrift ist nun mal bindend für deutschland - desweiteren haben wir deutschen von den amerikanern sehr schnell gelernt daß man wenn eine bedienungsanleitung in punkto sicherheit lückenhaft verfasst kann dies ein unternehmen sehr viel geld kosten - somit " volkommen korrekter hinweis"

und nun zu dem wirklich wesentlichen - wer zwingt dich diese VDE einzuhalten - wenn du dir persöhnlich der risiken bewußt bist kannst du deinen biotec auch an den teichrand stellen - wo kein kläger da ist auch kein richter - nur eines kannst du nicht - wenn dein biotec durch spritzwasser etc. kriechströme überträgt - dann kannst du zumindest nicht oase haftbar machen - und genau dies ist der sinn dieser aussage von herr egbert und der bedienungsanleitung.

die vde sagt auch daß keine pumpen etc. in schwimteichen sein dürfen - in gartenteichen wohl - aber wie oft sitze ich an meinem gartenteich auf dem steg und die füße baumeln im wasser etc. - also eigentlich nur formaljuristerei oder beschäftigungstherapie für ein paar arbeitslose elektroingenieure ..........   

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Mai 2003)

Hallo Jürgen,

ich wollte als absoluter Laie, nicht mehr und nicht weniger die Ursache der Restriktion wissen d.h., welche Gefahr besteht bei Nichteinhaltung, dies stand nämlich nicht in der Gebrauchsanweisung.

MfG

Roland


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Mai 2003)

Hallole,

denkbar wäre, das die VDE hier einen Schutzabstand vorschreibt der sich aus einer überbrückbaren Entfernung ableitet. 

Der der aus den beiden Handabständen resultiert. 

Ähnliche Auflagen gibt es auch für die Badezimmer Installation hier darf auch keine Steckdose im Spritz- Handbereich der Dusche, Badewanne montiert sein.


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Mai 2003)

hallo rainer,


> Es ist auch ein Unterschied, ob ich nur die Hand in das Wasser stecke, oder mit dem gesamtem Körper eintauche (bezüglich des Stromflusses).



.... wenn ich aber einen genossenen fachbeitrag zum thema strom richtig interpretiere ist die gefahr durch den stromfluß am höchsten wenn beide beine - bzw. ein arm und ein bein mit dem strom in verbindung kommen, da genau durch diese konstellation der stromfluß durch das herz geht - sprich ein eingang und ein ausgang vorhanden.

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Mai 2003)

*Stomschlag ?*

Hallo Stomliebhaber  

man sollte tunlichst einen FI-Schalter einsetzen,der erhöht die Sicherheit
erheblich.
Man könnte die 2 Meter auch verkürzen durch eine Isolierende Trennwand zwischen Teich und Filter.
Man kann auch ein Isolierende Haube über die Elekrisch betrieben Teile
Bauen.
Man kann vieles Machen,ob es Paktisch ist ist eine ander Frage, das muß
jeder für sich selbst entscheiden,mit allen möglichen Folgen.

ABER, der Einbau eines FI-Schalter ist ein MUSS.Ich empfehle einen
FI der für Naßräume zugelassen ist.
Und den FI monatlich durch drücken der PRÜFTASTE zu Prüfen,
was nützt der beste FI wenn er defekt ist.

Auch kann man alle elektrischen Teichinstallationen selbst machen,
ABER nur wenn die Anlage vor Inbetriebnahme durch jemand abgenommen wurde, der dazu Befugt ist.

Wie gesagt,man kann alles MACHEN,muß sich aber über die Möglichen 
Folgen klar sein.Eine Mögliche Folge könnte sein daß eine LEICHE 
im Teich schwimmt.

Das bekommt werder dem Teich,den Teichbewohnern und dem 
TEICHBESITZER besonders gut.


EINE ELEKTRISCH ANLAGE MUSS EINE PERSON ABNEHMEN,DIE
DIE BEFUGNIS DAZU HAT.

mfg
lothar


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Mai 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte allen danken die mich aufgeklärt haben und werde mich natürlich an die Vorschriften halten.

mfg


----------

